# The Lobster and The Crab



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 24, 2009)

A crab and a lobster are secretly dating. 

Pretty soon, the lobster tires of the lying and tells her father, who then forbids her to see the crab anymore. 

"It'll never work, honey." he says to her. "Crabs walk sideways and we walk straight." 

"Please," she begs her father. "Just meet him once. I know you'll like him." 

Her father finally relents and agrees to a one-time meeting, and she runs off to share the good news with her crab sweetie. 

The crab is so excited he decides to surprise his beloved's family. He practices and practices until he can finally walk straight! 

On the BIG day, he walks the entire way to the lobster's house as straight as he can. 

Standing on the porch, and seeing the crab walking towards him, the lobster dad yells to his daughter..... 

"I knew it! Here comes that crab and he's drunk!"


----------

